# Should i add more campden



## aylamarie (Jun 3, 2012)

Last time I have added campden is when I stabilized last month on the 20 and now it is ready to bottle should I add more before I bottle or leave it be since it's so close to last time? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Julie (Jun 3, 2012)

You are fine, the 20th was not all that long ago


----------



## aylamarie (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok thanks Julie. I thought I would be ok, but I needed the reassurance.


----------

